# Derby originals synthetic western saddle?



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Have you done research online to see what the price is on a brand new saddle is? Once you find out, I would place the price according to how clean and good condition its in.


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

I have looked online and all I can find is new and more english than western i found one used western but it has been for sale for a long time probably becaus eit is over priced. I really just want to know if they are any good. What ppl opinions on it are. Then I can narrow my selling market and see if I know anyone that needs one and feel comfortable selling them the saddle. I don't want to sell anyone especially ppl I know a crummy saddle


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Derby Original is the same Company as Paris Tack and Tahoe, when new most of the Western ones sell for 300.00 to 350.00, which is double what they are worth, imo. I have them at the auctions and the wholesale dealer shows many times. They are inconsistent in fit and cheaply made.

Personally I would be involved in selling one, especially if the purchaser know who I am or where I live :lol:

.


----------



## PaintedMare (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks southern trails. That's what I kinda expected but I really just needed conformation. Thanks for the honesty it's much appreciated


----------

